
New Google services update breaks all Google maps with clustering - kojoru
https://github.com/googlemaps/android-maps-utils/issues/276
======
nowarninglabel
I have to imagine this is the same root issue as noted here with the js
clusterer library: [https://github.com/googlemaps/js-marker-
clusterer/issues/59](https://github.com/googlemaps/js-marker-
clusterer/issues/59)

Essentially, the library was previously hosted on googlecode.com and they
moved it to Github. However, the library had hard-coded links to resolvable
urls rather than local image assets, thus meaning the cluster images didn't
show up. Simply changing the URL to point at the assets on github or to a
local copy of the images fixes up the issue.

